# OT su wifi

## codadilupo

Ciao All, avrei una domandina idota da porvi.

Ho messo su $ISP di recente, e purtroppo, essendo in ADSL, mi ritrovo con soli tre IP possibili (finché non rimetto in sesto il router).

Ora, Io ho tre pc, di cui due wired, e uno wireless, e un AP.

Capite bene che necessito di 4 IP.

Per giocare, ho messo IP1 al al primo pc wired, IP2 al secondo pc wired, IP3 all'AP.... e sempre IP3 al pc wireless.... e funziona   :Shocked: 

E' normale ? Non dovrei avere problemi di conflitti ?

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Nov 23, 2006 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Probabilmente il tuo AP natta (source NAT) il PC wireless e quindi in linea teorica (ma anche pratica visto che funge  :Wink:  ) dovrebbe andare   :Very Happy: 

Edit: Ho meglio il post AP ed il PC wireless hanno lo stesso IP ?!?

----------

## codadilupo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Probabilmente il tuo AP natta (source NAT) il PC wireless e quindi in linea teorica (ma anche pratica visto che funge  ) dovrebbe andare  

 

é proprio questo il fatto... questo é un semplice AP, non un router. Non é possibile impostarlo per nattare, non fa dhcp server, non fa nulla, se non ricevere un IP, e impostare channel e wep... non mi tornano i conti, devo dire... in piu', se cerco di accedere al pc3 dai pc 1 e 2, vedo il contenuto delle directory sharate, mentre se vi accedo da firefox vedo l'AP ! Ma se dal pc3 cerco di visualizzare la pagina di configurazione dell'AP non ci riesco, perché chiaramente il pc3 pensa di dover cercare il server web su se stesso..... sono sempre piu' basito  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

Si', gutter, esatto ! Hanno lo stesso IP.. e' questo che mi sconvolge  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Si', gutter, esatto ! Hanno lo stesso IP.. e' questo che mi sconvolge 
> 
> Coda

 

Proviamo a risolvere il mistero usando tethereal  :Smile: 

Ad esempio prova a fare un ping tra IP3 e IP2 e un dump del traffico con tethereal.

----------

## nightshadow

guarda che non sei obbligato ad associare un IP all'access point..o per lo meno, non importa dargli un IP della stessa rete. puoi assegnargli anche un banale 192.168.0.1 se e' solo un access point.

l'unico "neo" e' che per accedere alla configurazione interna dell'AP sei costretto a modificare temporaneamente l'ip del tuo PC in 192.168.0.2 oppure attivi temporaneamente un secondo IP sulla tua scheda di rete solita

```
 ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.0.2 
```

----------

## federico

Potrebbe funzionare ma dovresti avere problemi di conflitti.

Personalmente in fastweb consiglio una macchina router, ma mi pare di capire che prima che si rompesse l'avevi anche tu. Sei sicuro che tu possa utilizzare davvero solo 3 ip ? Qui dalle mie parti i router ti sono amici e puoi regalare ip a destra e a manca...

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Potrebbe funzionare ma dovresti avere problemi di conflitti.

 

uhmm.. controllero'

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Nov 23, 2006 9:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> guarda che non sei obbligato ad associare un IP all'access point..o per lo meno, non importa dargli un IP della stessa rete. puoi assegnargli anche un banale 192.168.0.1 se e' solo un access point.
> 
> l'unico "neo" e' che per accedere alla configurazione interna dell'AP sei costretto a modificare temporaneamente l'ip del tuo PC in 192.168.0.2 oppure attivi temporaneamente un secondo IP sulla tua scheda di rete solita
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ehmm... se metto 192.168.0.1, poi mi dici come fa l'AP ad andre su internet, visto che é lui, ovviamente, il ponte per il pc wifi ?

Coda

----------

## GuN_jAcK

se sto per dire una cazzata fucilatemi pure  :Razz: 

non è possibile fare che un computer ti faccia da gateway per i computer che sono in più? nel senso su una macchina ti infili più schede di rete (oppure ne metti solo due e ti attacchi con uno switch) e condividi la connessione in modo tale che tutte le macchine che sono nella tua sottorete escano sempre con lo stesso ip?

spero di essermi fatto capire...  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è possibile fare che un computer ti faccia da gateway per i computer che sono in più? nel senso su una macchina ti infili più schede di rete (oppure ne metti solo due e ti attacchi con uno switch) e condividi la connessione in modo tale che tutte le macchine che sono nella tua sottorete escano sempre con lo stesso ip?
> 
> 

 

Si certo  :Wink: , si chiama NAT

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   
> 
> non è possibile fare che un computer ti faccia da gateway per i computer che sono in più? nel senso su una macchina ti infili più schede di rete (oppure ne metti solo due e ti attacchi con uno switch) e condividi la connessione in modo tale che tutte le macchine che sono nella tua sottorete escano sempre con lo stesso ip?
> 
>  
> ...

 

ok   :Rolling Eyes:   ho fatto la scoperta dell'acqua calda.. scusatemi  :Razz: 

(se posso andare un sec OT oppure apro un'altro post... se io volessi fare quello che ho detto io che software dovrei usare.. qui chiudo la parentesi di OT)

----------

## xlyz

1. sicuro che fastweb ammetta solo 3 ip? io mi ricordo 4

2. in ogni caso si parla di ip contemporanei. se in quel momento una delle macchine è spenta / non collegata non conta ...

3. occhio a "mettere" gli ip. fastweb li assegna dinamicamente. sono abbastanza stabili (a me sono cambiati un paio di volte in tre anni), ma non sono necessariamente sempre gli stessi

----------

## codadilupo

1) fastweb ti da 4 IP se sei in dsl, o 6 se sei in fibra. Ma uno é dell'HAG, quindi non conta  :Wink: 

2) fastweb assegna gli IP tramite il hdcp server dell'HAG, ma se assegno staticamente l'IP, l'hag si limita a non assegnarlo

3) gli IP possono cambiare, ma sempre all'interno del pool che ti é stato assegnato.

4) l'AP e il pc wifi sono accesi contemporanemanete, ovviamente  :Wink: 

Coda

randomaze: ho editato il post...

----------

## xlyz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 4) l'AP e il pc wifi sono accesi contemporanemanete, ovviamente 
> 
> 

 

eh eh, forse mi riferivo agli altri 2 pc   :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   4) l'AP e il pc wifi sono accesi contemporanemanete, ovviamente 
> 
>  
> 
> eh eh, forse mi riferivo agli altri 2 pc  

 

eheh, certo, ma quelli sono cablati wired, e prendono l'IP dal dhcp server  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## neryo

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*    *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   
> 
> non è possibile fare che un computer ti faccia da gateway per i computer che sono in più? nel senso su una macchina ti infili più schede di rete (oppure ne metti solo due e ti attacchi con uno switch) e condividi la connessione in modo tale che tutte le macchine che sono nella tua sottorete escano sempre con lo stesso ip?
> 
>  
> ...

 

iptables

----------

## Geps

Che io sappia fastweb non limita gli ip ma i mac address.

Da quello che ricordo da reti, quando il pacchetto arriva all'ultimo router collegato alla rete fisica dell'host di destinazione non guarda più l'indirizzo ip ma il mac address. Per questo non hai conflitti, quando il pacchetti ti arriva all'HAG dovrebbe essere il mac address a fare da identificativo.

Posso aver scritto porcherie, aspetto conferme.

----------

## codadilupo

Quello di cui son sicuro é che se ho du host con lo stesso IP sulla stessa sottorete.... vannoin conflitto  :Wink: 

E non sull'ultimo router in capo al mondo... direttamente nella LAN  :Wink:  E' di questo che non mi capacito... che il pc non mi dia nessun segno, pacchetti persi, cose cosi' (ho fatto la prova con ethreal, ma non c'era nulla di anomalo... source IP, destination IP... tutto corretto)...

Coda

----------

## ^Sporting^

a parte che nn capisco dove ti serve un quarto ip...ma forse mi son perso qualcosa..

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Per giocare, ho messo IP1 al al primo pc wired, IP2 al secondo pc wired, IP3 all'AP.... e sempre IP3 al pc wireless.... e funziona  
> 
> E' normale ? Non dovrei avere problemi di conflitti ?
> ...

 

e' normale.

l' access point ha un suo ip che serve solo x entrare nella configurazione ma non ''ruba'' l'ip di fastweb. Si limita soltanto a prendere i pacchetti in entrata dalla rete cablata e portarli sulla rete wireless senza modificarli (nn essendo un router). E' ovvio che, cosi', il pc collegato in wireless riceve ''x magia'' l'ip di fastweb, oppure puoi settarlo tu (senza magie).   :Cool: 

Bye!

----------

## codadilupo

1) il pc non riceve proprio un bel nulla, poiché, come ho spiegato, l'AP non fa da server dhcp.

2) ma se l'AP prende dalla rete cablata l'IP di fastweb, come posso assegnare poi ad un altra scheda di rete lo stesso IP senza avere problemi ? E' questo che sinceramente non mi torna. Se qualcuno conosce la risposta, tecnica o no (meglio tecnica  :Wink: ), mi piacerebbe saperla.

Coda

----------

## nightshadow

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *nightshadow wrote:*   guarda che non sei obbligato ad associare un IP all'access point..o per lo meno, non importa dargli un IP della stessa rete. puoi assegnargli anche un banale 192.168.0.1 se e' solo un access point.
> 
> l'unico "neo" e' che per accedere alla configurazione interna dell'AP sei costretto a modificare temporaneamente l'ip del tuo PC in 192.168.0.2 oppure attivi temporaneamente un secondo IP sulla tua scheda di rete solita
> 
> ```
> ...

 

perche un AP si comporta come un HUB e non come un router..  :Wink: 

infatti, se di un semplice AP si tratta, non metti il suo IP come gateway, ma metti quello del router...

l'ip serve solamente per il suo server web interno e quindi per configurarlo... e' un trucco, spartano e semplice, per inserire degli AP negli uffici facendo in modo che gli utonti non possano smanettarci sopra..  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> perche un AP si comporta come un HUB e non come un router.. 
> 
> infatti, se di un semplice AP si tratta, non metti il suo IP come gateway, ma metti quello del router...
> 
> l'ip serve solamente per il suo server web interno e quindi per configurarlo... e' un trucco, spartano e semplice, per inserire degli AP negli uffici facendo in modo che gli utonti non possano smanettarci sopra.. 

 

In questi giorni, a un certo punto, avevo avuto questo sospetto, pero' non riesco a capire come possa un "oggetto" essere contemporaneamente un host (ovvero un qualcosa che puo' ricevere un IP proprio) e un semplice moltiplicatore di porte (in questo caso virtuali, visto che sono "porte radio"  :Wink:  ... come diavolo é possibile  :Wink:  ? E' una cosa che mi scombussola  :Wink: 

E poi, se metto un IP appartenente alla rete X, come fa l'AP a girarmi sulla rete cablata Y ? Vhosts ? La scheda di rete tiene due IP, in pratica ?

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perche un AP si comporta come un HUB e non come un router.. 
> 
> 

 

Credo che la spiegazione di nightshadow sia coretta.

----------

## codadilupo

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *nightshadow wrote:*   
> 
> perche un AP si comporta come un HUB e non come un router.. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Lo credo anch'io  :Wink: 

Pero', a questo punto, vorrei sapere come fa ad essere contemporaneamente un hub e un host, come ho scritto piu' sopra  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Pero', a questo punto, vorrei sapere come fa ad essere contemporaneamente un hub e un host, come ho scritto piu' sopra 

 

Va bhe ma anche tu, se funziona che ti lamenti...   :Laughing: 

----------

## nightshadow

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*    *nightshadow wrote:*   
> 
> perche un AP si comporta come un HUB e non come un router.. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Semplice:

immagina un HUB con diverse porte. a una di queste e' collegato un host. questo host e' rappresentato dall'ap stesso.

faccio un altro esempio: immagina ora di avere due schede di rete sul PC configurate in modalita' bridge. il pc riceve per se i pacchetti destinati al suo IP, pero' e' in grado di fare da "ponte" tra i due segmenti di rete, veicolando tra una scheda e l'altra qualsiasi pacchetto IP destinato a IP diversi appartenenti a reti differenti.

anche parecchi switch, come i superstack della 3Com,  funzionano nello stesso modo.. uno switch a tutti gli effetti ma configurabile attraverso una web interface.

----------

## CarloJekko

guarda anche io ho 3 pc wired ed uno wireless in casa ma due (su uno switch) si scalciano a vicenda... non sò a te come è possibile... ma ora credo che mi devo riprendere il libro di Tanembaun perchè ciò che dici sfida le leggi della fisica quantistica   :Shocked: ....

----------

## codadilupo

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Lo credo anch'io 
> 
> Pero', a questo punto, vorrei sapere come fa ad essere contemporaneamente un hub e un host, come ho scritto piu' sopra  
> 
> Semplice:
> ...

 

Ho trovato il mio eroe !!   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## Panda

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Si', gutter, esatto ! Hanno lo stesso IP.. e' questo che mi sconvolge 

 

Beh se e' per questo una volta tim col gprs mi ha dato un IP x.x.x.255   :Shocked: 

----------

## nightshadow

 *Panda wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Si', gutter, esatto ! Hanno lo stesso IP.. e' questo che mi sconvolge  
> 
> Beh se e' per questo una volta tim col gprs mi ha dato un IP x.x.x.255  

 

IP?!? sicuro che non fosse una bcast? o una netmask?

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

